# HO slot car race in NC



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hello everyone,
The first race of the upcoming season will be this Sunday, Sept. 21st at Ron Brna's home in Raleigh, NC. We sill be running BeachJets, Super Stocks, and maybe M/T-X/T's if time permits. You may e-mail me for more details at [email protected] 
Also, upcoming events will be held in Eden, Winston-Salem, New Hill, and Stanley, NC. Two of these venues(Monaco Grand Prix in Eden and Slot Shots in Stanley, NC) are commercial HO raceways.

It's time to start racing!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Ahhh shucks.......and I still don't have my arms.........

Yo!


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

ill be there cant wait havent seen anyone in awhile lewis get pinky ready haha


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Raw can't make the first one not enough time to plan plus it's my birthday weekend...going to jam with Patron and Orange juice for whole weekend...

Yo!


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hey WJ,
Your arms are finally on their way!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Rawafx said:


> Hey WJ,
> Your arms are finally on their way!!!
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> ...


Got them thanks....did Blue Devil square you up?

Hows that schedule coming.........

Yo!


----------

